# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Pedijatri i pp

## Smokvica.

Molim moderatorice da prebace temu ako sam fulala  :Smile:  
Kakva su vaša iskustva s doktorima kad vide da koristite platnene?
Nama su na Goljaku i fizijatrica i neuropedijatrica komentirale da kako te to mama obukla.. nije ni čudo da su joj ovako široko noge dok puzi.. sputavaju je ...blabla. Sva sreća imam dobru pedijatricu i njenu med.sestru koje me podržavaju i hvale kako su lijepe  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Pa, meni su na Goljaku savjetovali da dijete nipošto ne povijam široko jer ga to sputava, i upravo zato sam odustala od korištenja platnenih pelena.

Platnene pelene JESU masivnije i šire od jednokratnih i može se reći da sputavaju; za dijete koje nema motoričkih problema to i nema neke važnosti, ali za dijete koje vježba na Goljaku bi moglo imati.

----------


## Lutonjica

da, za dijete bez motoričkih problema definitivno ne predstavljaju nikakav problem (marge je puzala s 5 mjeseci, a samostalno hodala s 10, bez obzira na glomaznu guzu)

za dijete sa poteskocama poslusala bih strucnjake s argumentima, vjerojatno par njih, jer mi jedno misljenje nikad nije dovoljno   :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

moja prva pedica je rekla "barvo za platnene pelene" čim ih je vidjela.
Sad smo se preselili pa smo je promijenili, ova nije komentirala ništa, ali čujem iz izvora sa strane da nije baš fan   :Grin:   Ali kod nje smo došli s običnom tetrom i zaštitnima, jer smo sada polubespelenaši.

Ako vam smetaju, ja bih prešla na tetre, one se sigurno mogu namjestiti da ne smetaju. Još bolje bespelenaštvo  8) 
U jednokratne ne bih, kad ima tako dobrih drugih opcija..

----------


## Smokvica.

Mi nismo vježbači, idemo gore na kontrole zbog teškog poroda. Najnormalnije se razvija, ima 10mj, puzi, diže se na noge..

----------


## srecica

Nasa pedijatrica im se svaki put divi i uvijek govori 'Samo ste mi vi u takvima, pa bas su lijepe.'

I bas kako kaze pomikaki, mozes sloziti tetru da bude uza medu nogama i tako izbjeci jednokratne ako zelis.

----------


## Mima

pa onda se nemaš zašto brinuti, ali nemoj misliti da su doktorice to komentirale radi nekakve averzije prema platnenim pelenama; one se redovito susreću sa djecom koja imaju motoričke poteškoće, i normalno da njihove preporuke idu u smjeru toga da djeca trebaju biti što manje sputana, što slobodnija, da bi im se motorika što neometanije mogla razvijati.

----------


## Smokvica.

E dobro, sad mi je lakše..ne odustajem od platnenih, nisam ni mislila   :Grin:  Na lito ćemo ionako skinut pelenu pa nek trčkara gologuza  :Grin:

----------


## khaa

Mi smo vježbali na Goljaku prvih godinu dana - p nosi FB pocket koje nisu tako glomazne i nikad nisam imala osjećaj da ga sputavaju, ali imala sam prilike probati neke druge pelene i s njima je to definitivno bio slučaj (pogotovo zato jer je P jako sitno dijete). 
Mogu shvatiti mišljenje osoblja na Goljaku jer glomazne pelene mogu sputavati dijete - isto kao uska i neudobna robica.

----------

